# Big leaf quilt



## Mike1950 (Sep 24, 2020)

grrrrr took 9 days to get 375 miles..... worth the wait though. But make the ol guy nervous....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 15 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Maverick (Sep 24, 2020)

WOW!!! WOW!!! WOW!!!, that is all I have to say.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Sep 24, 2020)

Oh my!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rob3232 (Sep 24, 2020)

Nice stuff Mike!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brandon (Sep 24, 2020)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Sep 24, 2020)

There aren't enough emojis or adjectives for that piece of wood!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 24, 2020)

Those are 4 different pieces....

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## trc65 (Sep 24, 2020)

Trust me, when first looking at the pictures, my eyes didn't notice (or register) the edges or any other identifying characteristic.  pretty much sums up my initial response.

And I'm sorry to all those who know and use the correct descriptive terms for wood grain, but "quilt" seems just a wee bit inadequate in describing these pieces of wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 24, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Trust me, when first looking at the pictures, my eyes didn't notice (or register) the edges or any other identifying characteristic.  pretty much sums up my initial response.
> 
> And I'm sorry to all those who know and use the correct descriptive terms for wood grain, but "quilt" seems just a wee bit inadequate in describing these pieces of wood!


They are at guitar grade. Which is not easy to get.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 24, 2020)

Nothing I can say that hasn't been said. Oh...exquisite!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Sep 24, 2020)

How wide are those, Mike?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 24, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> How wide are those, Mike?


up to 16" x 1 7/8 thick

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Sep 24, 2020)

Any of you really smart tree guys know what causes this figure?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 24, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> Any of you really smart tree guys know what causes this figure?


quilt usually comes in patches- find one you find more. seems closer you get to coast the more prevalent it gets. MY "GUESS" genetics and very wet. some of the best comes from rain forest on olympic peninsula. This did not come form there. JMO

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 24, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> Any of you really smart tree guys know what causes this figure?


and I only know from where I find it. Big Leaf gives us so many colors and figures- so lucky to have a tree like it in this country and it is a weed....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Sep 24, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> and I only know from where I find it. Big Leaf gives us so many colors and figures- so lucky to have a tree like it in this country and it is a weed....


Ain’t like any of the weeds we have.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 24, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> Ain’t like any of the weeds we have.


they grow everywhere- rain gutters- ditches- edge of sidewalk- it is a very prolific tree


----------



## Tom Smart (Sep 24, 2020)

If ya gotta have weeds thems the kind to have.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 24, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> they grow everywhere- rain gutters- ditches- edge of sidewalk- it is a very prolific tree


DAMN that's had to be a big A$$ gutter!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 25, 2020)

May be best quilt I've seen! Spectacular! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 25, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Johnlee (Sep 25, 2020)

Any for sale?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 25, 2020)

That is one of the most beautiful pieces of wood I have ever seen! swoon!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 25, 2020)

Johnlee said:


> Any for sale?


They will be for sale- but just admiring them at the moment. Mother nature and her many wonderments.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Johnlee (Sep 25, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> They will be for sale- but just admiring them at the moment. Mother nature and her many wonderments.


Put me on the list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Sep 25, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> They will be for sale- but just admiring them at the moment. Mother nature and her many wonderments.



Lol. Mike’s wood pornography is not available until he’s done drooling on it. Can’t say I blame him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Sep 25, 2020)

Karl_TN said:


> Lol. Mike’s wood pornography is not available until he’s done drooling on it. Can’t say I blame him.


Drool at no extra cost.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 28, 2020)

Hope Mike is practicing "safe drool"!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 28, 2020)

Mike Hill said:


> Hope Mike is practicing "safe drool"!


Oh I am as PC as they get.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 12, 2020)

You may be able o talk me into buying a chunk of that weed. It sure is awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------

